# just getting started



## laverne (Nov 18, 2012)

We are just getting started as preppers, finished our b.o.b. today. Whats next? Bought the canner, vaccum sealer and dehydrator this spring. Have water for a year, what foods are most important to start keeping? Fyi we are avid hunters so i dont think meat is an immediate worry but looking into some mre types to get. Thanks for ur help.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

First, welcome to the forum. If meats not an issue you have several options. Id start by storing what you normally eat. Mre's are okay for travel food. There are several good dehydrated food options if thats what you are looking for. Mountainhouse is good and wise is always advertising around here. I dont have the budget for that so I generally stick with grains, beans, chk stock, veggie poweders, oatmeal, pancake mix, brown sugar, syrup, hot chocolate, tea, and a whole mess of instant coffee. I really need to start canning all the venison in my freezer . With a vacuum sealer and a pressure canner youre good to go. Then again I prep for a single guy and on a budget. Try some seeds and gardening.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

You know, our own GypsySue has a couple of good books for starting on your preps, worth a look on the products reviews to see.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

any meat that is energy independent is my suggestion. capitalize on the canner and dehydrator you have and get creative!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Do you have a garden? Just wondering why the canner, sealer, and dehydrator unless you are growing food.

Unlike some of the people on this forum, I keep ingredients. I do not worry about preserving meals. Honey, sugar, rice, beans, vegetables, etc are the staples I have on hand. I keep chickens for eggs and meat. If you can, get yourself a large garden. A lot of newbies think they are going to start a garden _after_ the SHTF. You need to practice now.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

laverne said:


> We are just getting started as preppers, finished our b.o.b. today. Whats next? Bought the canner, vaccum sealer and dehydrator this spring. Have water for a year, what foods are most important to start keeping? Fyi we are avid hunters so i dont think meat is an immediate worry but looking into some mre types to get. Thanks for ur help.


Start following produce sales. And don't be afraid to buy alot of it now that you have the means to preserve.

When shtf, everyone will be hunting, so I would preserve meat now especially if your family eats it.....


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Consider that MRE meals are expensive for what you get and shelf life is short when put in any heat at all. In heat over 100 degrees you have a month to two months of shelf life if they are new. In best case you are looking at five years for MREs. 

Sounds like you have a good start on canning. Look for books like the ones from Ball (the jar people). Also refer to the LDS folks. They have some really good resources. 

As you say you are hunters so consider making some jerky as part of your supplies. You can use your vacuum sealer to extend the life of it as well. GB


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome, sounds like u are well on your way. U You can learn a lot from this site.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. In answer to your questions ... Everyone needs food, water, protection from the elements and from those who would harm you. My advice is to shut the electricity off for a weekend and keep a list of what you need that you don't have. Put together enough that the next time you shut off the electricity for two days you make out all right on your preps. Now you have the basics covered so just expand the two day's worth of preps to two weeks, then two months, then six months, then a year.

What a lot of people find is that they have a lot of food but no way to cook it or they've forgotten about heating their home w/o elect. so they have no way to stay comfortably warm, or they have no way to keep informed, or wash dishes/clothes, etc.

While you're at it look at what you'd need to produce all of your own food, and water and protect yourself from the elements and bad guys and have barterable skills. In other words, how would you survive long term in a total SHTF world? Decide what skills you need and begin learning them and as you learn them acquire the tools, etc. you'll need.

As has already been said, gypsysue has a very reasonably priced book on putting away food. It's 99 cents on Kindle. She has it in print also. You'll have to PM her to get a print copy.

I agree with GrinnanBarrett regarding MRE'S. It's nice to have a few days of them on hand to get you through the initial phase but there are better choices for longer term preps.


----------



## nomadjanet (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum I am not an expert either. Store what you eat and eat what you store.


----------



## Homegrowngirl (Apr 19, 2011)

Beans, rice, pancake flour things like that I vacuum seal to keep bugs and moisture out of, then I put it in larger rubbermaid type containers to keep varmits out of. Canned meat like spam, canned ham, and tuna are always a good staple, Costco has canned beef that is really good also. Just a start of some things that might be good to keep.


----------



## laverne (Nov 18, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Do you have a garden? Just wondering why the canner, sealer, and dehydrator unless you are growing food.
> 
> Unlike some of the people on this forum, I keep ingredients. I do not worry about preserving meals. Honey, sugar, rice, beans, vegetables, etc are the staples I have on hand. I keep chickens for eggs and meat. If you can, get yourself a large garden. A lot of newbies think they are going to start a garden after the SHTF. You need to practice now.


We have a very large garden and modest greenhouse, our winter garden isnt doing that well w the crazy temp changes here but we have an indoor mini green house we use for starting seeds so there is always something to b transplanted. Thanks for your advice it was very helpful.


----------



## laverne (Nov 18, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Welcome to the forum. In answer to your questions ... Everyone needs food, water, protection from the elements and from those who would harm you. My advice is to shut the electricity off for a weekend and keep a list of what you need that you don't have. Put together enough that the next time you shut off the electricity for two days you make out all right on your preps. Now you have the basics covered so just expand the two day's worth of preps to two weeks, then two months, then six months, then a year.
> 
> What a lot of people find is that they have a lot of food but no way to cook it or they've forgotten about heating their home w/o elect. so they have no way to stay comfortably warm, or they have no way to keep informed, or wash dishes/clothes, etc.
> 
> ...


Thats a great idea, we had been planning on a weekend camping trip w our b.o.b.s but never thought about buggin in to test our stores. Thanks so much!


----------

